# New House = New Bow Shop



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Well back in late Dec me and the wife bought us a new house. She was able to get us moving in before I got back home from overseas. Once I got home it was time to start working on our new bow shop, the previous owner was using one of the out buildings for his bow shop and I figured I would do the same it just needed some updating for my taste. I'll post pictures of the project and how it went day by day, this may take a while because I have a lot of pictures and photobucket is being a pain at the moment. Anyway hope ya enjoy the pictures, I know I was proud to be done with it. 

So to start off here are some pictures of the building before I started and the condition it was in when I got home. 

The garage door was not in the best of shape and couldn't close properly, some of the wiring was questionable, the lights were in fair shape but would need to be replaced for what I had in mind for the inside of the building, and both windows were broken. The main structure of the building is in overall good shape, some of the siding on the outside will need to be replaced down the road but nothing pressing at the moment.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 1*

Day 1 working on the shop consisted of clearing everything out of the building. Removed an old table that was in there, removed the garage door and all the hardware, knocked out the rear widow to wall it in as it wouldnt be needed and removed all the old shelvings off the back wall.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I am in for this one! I am doing the exact same thing right now at my house. 

Overseas...are you military?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice - clean slate start! keep up posted


----------



## mod9 (Nov 20, 2012)

if you have any electrical questions feel free to shoot them my way.i have been a electrician since 1990.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

TheScOuT said:


> I am in for this one! I am doing the exact same thing right now at my house.
> 
> Overseas...are you military?


His username has Marine in it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I just replaced all my big overhead florescent lights with the standard screw in bulb type fixtures. It's a lot easier to add more of the screw in bulb fixtures when you need them than to deal with the 4' bulbs. It's also a lot cheaper to replace a bulb and the bulb storage is a heck of a lot easier. The appeal of the florescent tube bulbs was that they were energy efficient and put out a lot of light. With the florescent screw in bulbs those advantages are probably not worth the hassle. I was able to concentrate the bulb placement directly over the work benches and tools. it's a lot easier to eliminate the shadows with more bulbs. Another helpful lighting detail is to paint the walls white, you get a lot more reflected light which totally improves the illumination. Much happier with that setup.


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Cool! And thanks for your service!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldn't wall in that back window, I'd put a good window AC unit in there (or split AC/heat unit) instead. Would sure make working in the bow shop a lot more comfortable when outside temps were not comfortable.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

one romex per drilled hole also, more than that could cause induction(heat) that may result in a fire. just an old retired electrician talking. good luck on your shop build and being a vet my self thanks for your service!!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Busted window from the previous owner shooting deer through it. lol. After the first time he said why replace it. haha. Looks like thats going to be a great spot. The wife(assuming you have one) will always know where to find you.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Your going to need to build a third hand rag bag on that back wall for tuning purposes. paper tuning rack you can even shoot from the drive way into the garage for some extra distance. that going to be real nice. I would suggest putting some insulation in them walls, keep the heat out in the summer time and the heat in, in the winter time.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Supermag1 said:


> I wouldn't wall in that back window, I'd put a good window AC unit in there (or split AC/heat unit) instead. Would sure make working in the bow shop a lot more comfortable when outside temps were not comfortable.


Yup, I'd do the same thing.



kc hay seed said:


> one romex per drilled hole also, more than that could cause induction(heat) that may result in a fire. just an old retired electrician talking. good luck on your shop build and being a vet my self thanks for your service!!


Hmmmm, that's good to know for the future!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

TheScOuT said:


> I am in for this one! I am doing the exact same thing right now at my house.
> 
> Overseas...are you military?


Prior Marine, got out 16 years ago. Now I work overseas on oil rigs. 



mhill said:


> Busted window from the previous owner shooting deer through it. lol. After the first time he said why replace it. haha. Looks like thats going to be a great spot. The wife(assuming you have one) will always know where to find you.


What looks likes a field through that window is actually a drained lake, They were doing repairs to the spillway all that back there now if filled with water.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

You will see why I am walling in the back window when I get to those pictures. The cabinets I got that was re-worked to fitt the shop will have it covered up so I just saved the money for replacing the window that wouldnt be seen or used.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 2*

If I didn't say before I have already completed this project just trying to catch up by adding the pictures, photobucket is being a pain so bear with me. 

Day 2 - Cut the power on the building, removed all the lights that came in the building and re-did a lot of the wiring. Installed two 8' and two 4' lights so the lighting would be even throughout the shop and reduce shadows that was happening with the old lights the way they were placed. Closed up the rear window (you'll see why later). Started putting up paneling and peg board, I was planning to put in insulation but decided against it as later down the road I am planning on doing a big addition onto this building for a man cave. Plus I was working on a budget and since my wife was my biggest helper on this project she was keeping up with my spending.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 3*

Day 3 - Putting up the panels and peg board was finished. Started putting up the ceiling boards (the ceiling boards were reclaimed lumber that I saved from tearing down a deck that was on the property when I got it).


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 4*

Alright Day 4 - Completed the ceiling. Moved in my cabinets that I had stored at another location. These cabinets were given to me so they didnt cost me anything however I ended up spending a lot of time getting them close to the same heights as they were all different heights. My original plan was to use the old wood (same as ceiling) to do the counter tops with, well that didnt work out because I ended up using every bit of that wood on the ceiling. I had some pine board that I had bought for another project, decided just to go with that. So they were all moved into place, leveled up, new counter top installed (this tied all the cabinets together which worked out really good) and then stained the top. 

I still have some work to do on the cabinets because the paint that was used didn't stick at all and it comes off very easy, hey they were free so I cant really complain. 

As to the back window being closed up, you can see that the shelf topper on the rear wall would have covered it up.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

mhill said:


> Your going to need to build a third hand rag bag on that back wall for tuning purposes. paper tuning rack you can even shoot from the drive way into the garage for some extra distance. that going to be real nice. I would suggest putting some insulation in them walls, keep the heat out in the summer time and the heat in, in the winter time.


I already have a bag target that I am going to use in the shop for this very reason. However I did buy enough third hand target covers to do a 50 yard range behind the shop on the side of my property, that will be my project the next time I am home.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 5*

Day 5 - I put on all the doors and shelves on the cabinets, mainly to get some work space back as the area was getting pretty cluttered. Next I started building my "Bow Racks"... I came across a picture of something simular done for crossbows and thought it was pretty neet so I put my twist on it and made them for bows. The idea behind this is to keep 1 bow in each section/locker along with all the equipment that goes with that bow (stabs, releases, arrows, and so on). Figured this would help keeping stuff orginized since me, my wife, and two daughters each have two bows. Ofcourse when the day was done my phone died after taking just one picture.. So here is half of it prior to staining it.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 6*

Day 6 - I didnt get to much done on this day as I was taking a break so I could go sit in a stand. I stained the bow rack and put 1 coat of poly on the counter top and did some house keeping.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 7*

Day 7 - Once again I spent most of the day in the woods. I got the bow hangers put in and moved some of the bows over just to see how it was going to look with them in place. Got it set up so the far left is my target bow on top and hunting bow below and then the next set over is the wifes target bow on top and hunting bow below.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 8*

Day 8 - I got a little more done on this day. Built the barn style doors and got them installed with all the hardware so I can lock the place up to keep things from walking off. Framed in the peg board with some trim board and did the same around the edge of the ceilings and walls. Go figure that I would end up being one board short from finishing the trim on this day. Also started moving some stuff in as most of the building was complete at this point.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 9*

Day 9 - Finally starting to seem like I was getting somewhere. This was the day I started moving everything in and started trying to get everything orginized and placed where I wanted it. Also put up some of my mounts and pictures that didnt make the cut to go in the new house.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 10*

Day 10 - Well I wasnt planning on replacing the window just yet but ended up running across a pretty good deal on this one so I went ahead and replaced it. However my timing couldnt have been any worse, just as I got the old one tore out the bottom fell out so I finished putting in the new one during a flood. Me and the wife also went to a thrift store earlier that day and found these pine comb towel holders and I thought they would work great for keeping arrows in the lockers. Also picked up these baskets for $.98 each and they worked out pretty good for holding releases and what nots in the lockers as well.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 10 Continued*

Day 10 - Mounted bow press and bow vise. Also got everything in its new home and orginized.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

your a lucky man, you have the ultimate man cave!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

*Day 10 continued*


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Man that has turned out great. Thanks for your service and keep the pics coming.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Well that is it for now, next time home I'll be building my 50 yard range using Third Hand Archery DYI targets... wish me luck.


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

Excellent man cave!


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Good stuff there, looks great !!!


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

If I can make a suggestion, some porch and floor enamel or some inexpensive vinyl flooring on that cement will greatly reduce the amount of dust you will have to deal with. Great job. :thumbs_up


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

That's looks killer!!! Did I miss it, or did you not insulate the walls?


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

dang that's sweet!!!!


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a awesome man cave !!! You did a great job...


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That's looking really nice!


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

kerrye said:


> If I can make a suggestion, some porch and floor enamel or some inexpensive vinyl flooring on that cement will greatly reduce the amount of dust you will have to deal with. Great job. :thumbs_up


I'm going to add some rubber matting and thinking about painting the floor. The rubber matts are going to must, when I was working on it my feet and legs where hurting pretty good from walking and standing on the cement for long periods of time. 



DaneHunter said:


> That's looks killer!!! Did I miss it, or did you not insulate the walls?


No I didnt put in any insulation at this point. Later down the road I'm going to build a big addition onto the building for a bigger man cave and a couple of the walls will be interior walls at that point. The rest of the walls I will add insulation when I go back and start replacing the outside panneling which will need to be done before to long.


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

Im sorta speechless


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks great! To say I'm jealous would be an understatement!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

turned out great - nice work and attention to detail


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome job on the shop. Wish I had the space and money to do something like that.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Very nice setup! Thinking outside the box with the thrift store items.


----------



## widnert (Feb 19, 2014)

I like that alot. Very nice job! Just so you know, I'll probably be stealing some of your ideas for the new Blast & Cast room I'll be putting together in our new house. Moved in beginning of November and major remodeling underway but, I'll tag this for future reference. Thanks for sharing and stay safe while out on the rig!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nice


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

widnert said:


> I like that alot. Very nice job! Just so you know, I'll probably be stealing some of your ideas for the new Blast & Cast room I'll be putting together in our new house. Moved in beginning of November and major remodeling underway but, I'll tag this for future reference. Thanks for sharing and stay safe while out on the rig!


Go ahead and steal away.. 

Thanks everyone for the comments, I've been wanting to do this for a good while now and it worked out good when we bought the new house and had extra out buildings that I could dedicate one for this.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Very, very nice. I am currently working on my own cave and it is going to be nice too.


----------



## mod9 (Nov 20, 2012)

very nice


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

you did a great job man. by the looks of it you must do some bow work on the side as well. the old cabinets turned out really nice for storage and I really like the storage spaces for each bow; nic to keep everyones stuff separate and organized.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

wademiller said:


> you did a great job man. by the looks of it you must do some bow work on the side as well. the old cabinets turned out really nice for storage and I really like the storage spaces for each bow; nic to keep everyones stuff separate and organized.


Guess you could call me a shade tree mechanic of the bow world, don't really do anything for money just help friends out when they need it.


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

Pretty sweet


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

I like how you can grab all your gear and go.....no running around looking for your stuff. Awesome work!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Kickin_Killa said:


> I like how you can grab all your gear and go.....no running around looking for your stuff. Awesome work!


Yea that is why I liked the idea of the lockers when I seen a picture of something simular. When I end up having to pack up everyones stuff for a shoot it gets to be a pain looking for gear for 4 different bows.


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

awesome set up


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks amazing, great dedication and skill.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Kool setup for your archery needs


----------



## Themarks56 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Nice shop


----------



## tagout (Jun 22, 2013)

One word….JELOUS !!! very nice looking shop and great creativity. I would hire you in a heartbeat to construct a mirror image of your shop for me. THANK YOU for your service as well.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

SWEET set up!!! Nice work!


----------



## bowrech280 (Jan 26, 2014)

MarineSTC
What was the dimensions of this out building? It looks like a great layout with plenty of working room. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

great job nice shop


----------



## jriggs2matxt (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks great!!! Only 2 things I see missing are a fridge and a flat screen tv!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

looks good ,Only thing I would change is your lighting ,couple reasons why .Look into LED lighting ,cheap and super bright and uses pennies a day to operate .And you will never buy a bulb .awesome place .


----------



## sharpstick (Feb 25, 2014)

Great looking arrangement. I would like a similar setup when I grow up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Nice shop, congrats on the house, Semper Fi, what's does the STC stand for? Oorah 



2015 Matthews Z2 
Addicted to hunting
USMC Semper Fi


----------



## Frank509 (Feb 26, 2015)

WOW!! I need a space like that.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Dream Shop!
Well done!


----------

